# New holland 270 square baler



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Picked up a tedder this morning and the guy has a 270 baler with serial number 8895.

Any idea age of baler?

Has not been used in a couple years paint is pretty much gone.

Guy said that one side of bale is lighter than the other side. Any idea what it would take to fix this he wants me to make an offer. I'm not sure I want a winter project.

So any ideas on age and what would take to fix the problem of bale not forming correctly?

All input appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Not sure how the series ran but there was a 268, 269 and 270 hayliner series and it was followed by the series with the 273 in it, possibly with the 275 and 276. I had a 273 and it was a real sweet baler. They still sell for over 1k with paint. Paint doesn't bale, if fact you have to wear paint off a new baler for it to bale right. I believe the 273 series were made in the mid to late 60s. I can remember drooling over them following a JD14T. Iwas one of the hump guys, never important enough back then to operate a baler.

I would worry most about metal fatigue. If it is not baling-meaning you can't know it is currently functional, not sure it is worth much. Might want to see if he would let you tinker with it before purchase with an up front agreed to price if you like it. lighter on one side could be tension springs need replacing, or tightening of he might not have been feeding it properly


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lighter on one side is easy. If it's been sitting out, I wouldn't even touch it.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's under his barn. Said its always been stored inside. He looks have taken care of his stuff baler just looks a little rough...but is old.

Just trying to figure out how big of an investment it could be in parts

Jeff


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Dad bought his brand new in 1963 I think. It says the date purchased on the inside cover of the owners manual, but its been a while since I've seen it. The baler still works and runs good. I also have a 271 which is nearly identical, and a 270 for parts.

Could it be the guy just never set the tension properly to make an even bale?

If you can buy it for $300 or so, it would scrap out if you can't fix it. I saw a lot of them sell around here at consignment auctions in the last 20 years for $50 - $500. It seems like a lot of older balers have hit the scrap heap around here and now the prices for good older balers is really starting to rise.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Feeder rack could be out of adjustment. Broken hay dog spring. Missing chamber wedge. A couple likely solutions that don't cost much.Cost you less than 50 in parts to check it out.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The 270 balers were made between August 1961 and July 1963. Model numbers do not always run sequentially.

Packing looser on one side could be as simple as adjusting the left hand fork position on the feeder bar, or hay dogs, wedges as already said.

The real heart of a baler and the most expensive if not working are the knotters.

If they are working OK that is a real good start.

Check that there is plenty of metal in the floor of the baling chamber, wet hay left in the chamber soon rusts out the chamber in addition to straight out wear of hay going through. A baler of that age may be touchy with the type of twine used. They were designed for sisal and poly twine may be a challenge for the billhooks but then again may not (no pun intended).

Also have a look at the pto shaft universals.

If all these issues are satisfactory ten buy.

A $300 machine that bales 500 or 1000 bales a year gives a pretty good return on investment.

If it turns to rubbish then if you have not paid too much for it then you should be able to get your money back from scraping it.

Good luck :wub:


----------

